# Another Glock UD, and again in Australia



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2010)

It must have hurt.

Shared IAW the usual...

I've never been a lover of the Glock, but you 'gotta' learn to keep the finger out of the trigger guard unless you're going to shoot!


http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/victorian-water-police-officer-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-the-leg/story-e6frfku0-1225895025563

Victorian Water Police officer accidentally shoots himself in the leg 
From: AAP July 21, 2010 12:57PM Increase Text Size Decrease Text Size Print Email Share Add to Digg Add to del.icio.us Add to Facebook Add to Kwoff Add to Myspace Add to Newsvine What are these? A 30-year-old Victorian Water Police officer has accidentally shot himself in the thigh during firearms training. 

The Leading Senior Constable was taking part in a training session at the force's academy in Glen Waverley, in the city's east, when he accidentally discharged his firearm today, a statement from Victoria Police said.

The officer was re-holstering the gun at the academy firing range when it discharged, wounding him in the thigh.

Paramedics treated him at the scene and he was taken to hospital.

A police statement said the injury was "superficial".




Read more: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/victorian-water-police-officer-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-the-leg/story-e6frfku0-1225895025563#ixzz0uLpf03Zy


----------



## PegcityNavy (21 Jul 2010)

Wasn't their a video of a police officer doing the same thing demonstrating firearm safety to a classroom full of children?


----------



## Trooper Hale (6 Aug 2010)

In case anyone was wondering about the competence of the bloke, I want to add that he's a SF Reservist with the Commando's, who's only got back from Afghanistan in the last few months.
Shows you that UD's can happen to the best of us!


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Aug 2010)

Shortly after the Winnipeg Police Service were issued Glocks, a member, who was a Reservist, had an accidental discharge in the MP shack at 17 Wing as he was showing (off) the weapon. Shortly before, he successfully showed the new Glock to several members of the staff of the Mil Dist HQ, across the tarmac, with no incident.

After a couple of tours as a PAFFO, he CT' ed to the RF Air Force in the same classification.


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Aug 2010)

Thats quite an old report. The add from the auto dealer was nice to see though, back to when I was an 19yr old looking for a car.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Aug 2010)

IIRC, aren't most Glock ND/UD's associated with re-holstering the weapon?  I suppose you can only make a gun so safe, especially when there is sloppy trigger finger discipline during the re-holster process.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Aug 2010)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Wasn't their a video of a police officer doing the same thing demonstrating firearm safety to a classroom full of children?



It was a glock as well  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkDcKokWjBk


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Aug 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> IIRC, aren't most Glock ND/UD's associated with re-holstering the weapon?  I suppose you can only make a gun so safe, especially when there is sloppy trigger finger discipline during the re-holster process.
> 
> Cheers
> G2G



What is catching when reholstering the glock?


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> What is catching when reholstering the glock?



Not that I've used Glocks as much as Browning (HPs and BDAs), Sigs and HKs (frankly not a big fan of Glocks), but my spidey sense says guys are getting sloppy and letting their trigger finger contact the trigger as they pull the weapon upwards alongside the holster, prior to lowering it into the holster.  A mechanical safety should be a secondary to the mental safety of brain connected to trigger finger at all times.

Cheers

G2G


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Aug 2010)

The Glocks have a split trigger type of safety don't they.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Aug 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> The Glocks have a split trigger type of safety don't they.



Yes, the only safety mechanism (of the three types) that the user interacts with.  The firing-pin safety and the drop safety are protective mechanisms built in to the weapon to avoid non-trigger related misfires.


----------



## REDinstaller (8 Aug 2010)

Has there been this type of problem here in Canada?


----------

